
Organizational Doxing and Disinformation - CapitalistCartr
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/09/organizational_1.html
======
draw_down
This was always a possibility, but I think it's becoming a talking point now
that _really_ important people are having their stuff leaked. Talking about
this helps lend plausible deniability to the DNC for any embarrassing
documents leaking out.

You see, we're not corrupt, inept influence peddlers, we're victims of Russia.

